# Que es? y para que sirve? (VHS)



## BKAR (Ago 9, 2011)

Revisando las cosas viejas que tenian guardadas en mi casa
enmcontre un VHS, asi qeu decidi desarnarlo...
aunque no es la primera vez que veo este dispositivo(el de la foto)





también en TVs y en sintonizadores TV en PCIs
alguien me podría decir que es y para que sirve, y si pudiera sacarle algún provecho?
gracias


----------



## johncaro12 (Ago 9, 2011)

segun google, sintonizador de Tv de alta calidad


----------



## BKAR (Ago 9, 2011)

si pero , busco sintonizador de Tv de alta calidad es otra cosa ...aparece en laces y otras cosas que no me especifican como se llama ese dispositivo,


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2011)

el dispositivo se llama sintonizador jajaja y sirve para sintonizar...jajaja

realmente no sé a qué te referís con este post o para qué finalidad...pero bueno..


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 9, 2011)

Es un sintonizador y ademas un modulador de RF (canales 3 o 4). Se ven mucho en los VHS's. 

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 9, 2011)

y con muchos años luz encima podes hacer un analizador dde espectro


----------



## matijuarez (Ago 10, 2011)

> y con muchos años luz encima podes hacer un analizador dde espectro


años luz es una medida de distancia,la que recorre la luz en un año


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ago 10, 2011)

Un profesor me dijo una vez que con uno de esos, al igual que conectándole un cable de antena obtienes canales de TV, si le inyectas una señal de video por los pines, la obtienes modulada para poder verla en TV como un canal normal...
Un saludo


----------



## BKAR (Ago 10, 2011)

Ahh ahora si... Gracias.. encontré algo util aki en el foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/sintonizador-tv-36036/
y un proyecto sintonizador + 16f84!


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2011)

Una pregunta:

Hace cuestión de semanas ando buscando como loco algún siniestro diodo varicap: Leí por ahí que en los "Sintonizadores de canales de TV" suelen haber más de media docena, pero ya desarmé prácticamente 15 o 20 de estas *cajitas metálicas* y no veo nada. 

Será que vienen en versión SMD y no los ví??? *Necesito un Varicap!!!*
(donde vivo no hay casas de electrónica)

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola tavo! te cuento que en sintonizadores más antiguos aún SI hay varicaps, y en los mas modernos TAMBIEN LOS HAY! Claro que ahora son todos SMD y habria que, de alguna manera, reconocerlos y desoldarlos de la PCB. Yo he desarmado algunos sintonizadores mas antiguos y traen un diodo que es color negro con una pequeña franjita blanca, siendo este un varicap.

De partida he encontrado varicap como este:






...Y en equipos de audio (con sintonizador digital, PLL) he hallado de estos:






Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2011)

Gracias por los datos, ya me pongo a buscar nuevamente.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Ago 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> Hace cuestión de semanas ando buscando como loco algún siniestro diodo varicap: Leí por ahí que en los "Sintonizadores de canales de TV" suelen haber más de media docena, pero ya desarmé prácticamente 15 o 20 de estas *cajitas metálicas* y no veo nada.
> 
> ...



Probaste con un 4148 o 400X? creo que tenian bastante mas capacidad pero con paciencia en el ajuste puede andar.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Convengamos que los sintonizadores de vieocaseteras siempre fueron de mucha más calidad que los sintonizadores de los TV

y eso que tienen alli no son dos entradas, son una entrada de antena y la otra antena al TV.

Por otro lado muchos varicaps lucen como diodos comunes el problema que si los llamas no te van apoder responder "soy yo"


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Convengamos que los sintonizadores de vieocaseteras siempre fueron de mucha más calidad que los sintonizadores de los TV


Bueno, todas esas "cajitas metálicas" que desarmé eran de *videocaseteras.* Es una larga historia de cacharrerío. Las junté de la calle, en la vereda de un tipo que repara equipos, unas 20 más o menos, algunas cosas les saqué, y de ahí las "cajitas metálicas". 


> Por otro lado muchos varicaps lucen como diodos comunes el problema que si los llamas no te van apoder responder "soy yo"


Mmm, que macana eso... Ojalá se le hubiese ocurrido a *Don José Varicap* pintarlos de ROSA FOSFORESCENTE... Así podríamos ubicarlos más rápido...  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Buena idea Dano, ya la conocía, pero había leído que esos diodos, los que nombraste, suelen tener MUCHA capacidad, y entonces es imposible usarlos en un circuito de precisión. El que yo necesitaría es un BB105, que tiene entre 2 y 20-30pF... Es para un emisor FM (el de pira.cz, no se si lo viste )

Saludos!


----------

